
Architectural Implications of Function-as-a-Service Computing [pdf] - selfsimilar
http://parallel.princeton.edu/papers/micro19-shahrad.pdf
======
selfsimilar
Just attended a talk by Jonathan Balkind titled "Fixing Serverless Computing
in the Post-Moore Era With Open-Source Hardware" and this paper is addresses a
lot of what was covered in the talk.

